# What components can be replaced and not hurt the value of a restoration?



## bikemonkey (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi,

Would like the opinion of restorers on here, especially those who restore potential "show" bikes.

If I am restoring a classic bike and it needs cables, rubber, and chain, how does it affect the showability of the bike?

Say for instance, replacing the tires on a Stingray and I use the newer old stock Schwinn Approved rubber (with correct tread and lettering) made in the 90's? Is that acceptable?

Another instance would be S.A. three speed cables. Does it matter if the cable connector is the newer universal type (using new grey housing) or should I seek out NOS S.A. cables the correct length?

If using new brake wire and new brake cable housing and it is the correct color and I am using the old ferrules, is that acceptable?

Replacing ragged out S.A. axle nuts with genuine S.A. axle nuts, ok?

What about drive chains? NOS make a difference?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 29, 2017)

bikeymonkey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like the opinion of restorers on here, especially those who restore potential "show" bikes.
> 
> ...




If the bike needs fixing I try to use NOS if possible. Although sometimes
not everything is available. So I use
what's available.
I don't have a problem with that.
It's when some individuals try to
pass something as all original when
some of the parts are not even correct for that bike.
I will appreciate any bike that has been restored, displayed
and the person acknowledges that some parts used were not
NOS.
It shows me that these folks take pride and care.
Nothing wrong with that in my book.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 29, 2017)

It depends on the individuals personal preference and intentions with the final product. Personally when available I would use OEM, NOS or as close to correct reproduction parts if OEM and NOS are not available.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks folks!


----------

